# Projector screen thoughts



## Teamchevy8 (Dec 4, 2020)

Looking at doing a short throw laser projector, prolly a Vava for the price unless I hear of better for cost. I am curious before getting to serious if anyone know of a similar design for a screen Contact - Design Screen I like the discrete and compactness, but not sure they even deliver to usa and a bit costly. Any suggestions?


----------

